# Điều hòa Thái lan hay thực chất chỉ là “phù phép” của điều hòa Trung quốc mà thôi



## thanhnam (17/4/18)

*Rõ ràng có rất nhiều người tin tưởng và chọn mua điều hòa thái lan điều hòa nhật bản. Điều đó chính là kẽ hở để "phù phép" các loại điều hòa giá rẻ "made in china" thành điều hòa thái lan hay nhật bản các hãng nổi tiếng. Thực hư như nào? Cùng Websosanh.vn khám phá ngay và luôn tại đây:*

*Tại sao điều hòa Thái Lan & điều hòa Nhật Bản lại được ưa chuộng tới vậy ?*
Nhật Bản luôn đi đầu về công nghệ tiên tiến, không chỉ các thực phẩm và các sản phẩm chăm sóc cơ thể mà điều hòa nhật bản cũng được người tiêu dùng đặc biệt ưa chuộng vì chất lượng và niềm tin vào hàng tiêu dùng nhật bản.

Với thiết kế đẹp, áp dụng nguyên bản công nghệ của nhật bản, sản xuất trực tiếp tại thái lan, giá thành dễ chịu hơn so với hàng Nhật bản, điều hòa thái lan được người tiêu dùng lựa chọn nhiều hơn cả.

Lợi dụng tâm lý này của người tiêu dùng mà nhiều dân buôn điện máy đã “phù phép” điều hòa giá rẻ Trung quốc thành các loại điều hòa nhật bản, điều hòa thái lan rồi bán ra thị trường với giá cao hòng chuộc lợi và ăn lãi gấp 3 lần.

Điều hòa Daikin, điều hòa Panasonic,… trên thị trường thực chất chỉ là điều hòa giá rẻ trung quốc đội nốt ?

Về hình thức bên ngoài nhìn điều hòa Daikin, điều hòa Panasonic “lởm” và “xịn” chuẩn Thái Lan chả khác nhau là mấy. Mặt khác khi vào các cơ sở điện lạnh để mua điều hòa, nào đèn, nào nhạc, quảng cáo hoa mắt, nhân viên tư vấn chóng mặt,… người tiêu dùng lạc vào ma trận giá, lúc ấy chỉ còn biết giá, ưu đãi, khuyến mãi và quà tặng mà thôi, tới khi mua về, bóc mác mới thấy “made in china” mới ngớ người ra rằng không hiểu sao: mua “điều hòa thái lan” với “điều hòa nhật bản” đàng hoàng mà lại ra “điều hòa trung quốc”?

Trên thực tế, nhiều đơn vị kinh doanh điều hòa vẫn nhập lậu các linh kiện từ Trung Quốc về rồi lắp ráp tại Việt Nam sau đó dán tem mác giả y hàng thật rồi bán ra ngoài thị trường với giá cao.

Nhiều người tiêu dùng khiếu nại rằng sản phẩm họ mua được nhân viên giới thiệu là hàng thái, hàng nhật nhưng thực chất chỉ là được thiết kế ở nhật ở thái còn xuất xứ vẫn “made in china”.

*Điều hòa casper thái lan có chuẩn thái lan không ?*
Trên thị trường xuất hiện một loại điều hòa xuất hiện với thông điệp chuẩn thái lan khiến nhiều người tiêu dùng băn khoăn không biết điều hòa caspercó thực sự chuẩn là điều hòa thái lan không ?

_

_
_Điều hòa casper thái lan có chuẩn thái lan không ?_​Theo nhận định của chúng tôi: Vào thị trường được gần 2 năm, được sản xuất nguyên chiếc từ thái lan và được Casper Electric Vietnam độc quyền phân phối và bảo hành sản phẩm điều hòa casper tại Việt Nam.

Điều hòa Casper được nghiên cứu, lắp ráp và kiểm soát chặt chẽ từng sản phẩm theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng khắt khe của Thái Lan và quốc tế với nhiều dòng sản phẩm điều hòa không khí phù hợp với đặc điểm khí hậu Việt Nam, cùng thời hạn bảo hành lâu dài, giá thành cạnh tranh hấp dẫn khiến điều hòa Casper nhanh chóng được người tiêu dùng Việt Nam đón nhận nồng hậu.

Sản phẩm được cam kết bảo hành lỗi 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 2 năm đầu. Bảo hành toàn máy 3 năm, máy nén 5 năm. Với thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp, chất lượng ổn định, điều hòa casper Thái lan – điều hòa chuẩn thái lan thực sự là một lựa chọn đáng để người tiêu dùng trải nghiệm.

*Hãy là người tiêu dùng thông thái trước khi quyết định mua sắm điều hòa*
Cho dù là lựa chọn mua điều hòa gì đi chăng nữa thì tôi vẫn khuyên bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ lưỡng thông tin về model sản phẩm, tính năng, giá thành,…. và chọn những nơi bán uy tín có chế độ bảo hành tốt, dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt rồi mới nên “chọn mặt gửi vàng”.

_Nguồn: websosanh_


----------



## Kenzy (18/4/18)

Càng ngày càng khó cho người tiêu dùng


----------

